# Home-Schooling Materials/Resources for "Daddy"



## ANT (Mar 10, 2005)

Can anyone help me to find materials that will help me with home-schooling? 

I am interested in finding materials/articles/books on "Daddy" doing the home-schooling. I know their has to be more men out there who have done the schooling of their children (I just hope that some of them have written books or articles about it.)

I would appreciate as much input as I can get.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 10, 2005)

There isn't much out there, honestly, I couldn't find ANY. There are plenty on why you should homeschool, homeschooling moms, and dad's role (ie head of the house with mom as teacher-these dads are called "homeschooling dads"). The only infor on dads who actually do the teaching was a bunch of statistics...otherwise, nil! You might want to try and contact HSLDA and see if they can point you to the right sources...

[Edited on 3-10-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 10, 2005)

Anthony, 
I'll u2u you later today.

Lawrence


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 10, 2005)

Lawrence, do you know of some? I know two homeschooling dads (that stay home and teach...one because he's in seminary and the other due to medical reasons).


----------



## kceaster (Mar 10, 2005)

My wife and I tag-team. I teach English Grammar, Latin, Catechism, and Geography. My wife teaches Math, Literature, Spelling, and Keyboarding.

We use Latina Christiana for Latin, Saxon Math, an English Grammar from Rod and Staff Publications, The Chronicles of Narnia for Literature, spelling words from the dictionary, Van Loon for Geography, and Mavis Beacon for typing. I teach the Westminster Shorter Catechism.

Let me know if I can help.

Blessings,

KC


----------



## ANT (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> There isn't much out there, honestly, I couldn't find ANY. There are plenty on why you should homeschool, homeschooling moms, and dad's role (ie head of the house with mom as teacher-these dads are called "homeschooling dads"). The only infor on dads who actually do the teaching was a bunch of statistics...otherwise, nil! You might want to try and contact HSLDA and see if they can point you to the right sources...
> 
> [Edited on 3-10-2005 by LadyFlynt]



That's what I'm afraid of. Not much out there. But I am rapidly devouring all the info I can get my hands on.

I will write the HSLDA, thank you. 



> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Anthony,
> I'll u2u you later today.
> 
> Lawrence



OK ... Look forward to it.



> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Lawrence, do you know of some? I know two homeschooling dads (that stay home and teach...one because he's in seminary and the other due to medical reasons).



I'm not in seminary or medical reasons. My situation is a little different. We can not afford to live on one income so my wife works days, and I work nights. It's worked out good that way for almost 3 years now. 

Besides, I love spending time with my children. I also have this burning desire for their proper education. I want to know that that they will be instructed in the reformed faith and not only have a rich knowledge of the scriptures but also works that go with it.

Sometimes I feel funny, like people look down on me because my wife works days and I'm taking care of the children and schooling them, then working nights. But honestly, we sat down to work it out, and this is the best way to go for us. She (my wife) is so happy that I am schooling them. She tells me everyday that she's proud of me and I'm doing an excellent job. 

Do any of you think that it's weird that "Daddy" is raising and homeschooling the children? (Honestly)




> _Originally posted by kceaster_
> My wife and I tag-team. I teach English Grammar, Latin, Catechism, and Geography. My wife teaches Math, Literature, Spelling, and Keyboarding.
> 
> We use Latina Christiana for Latin, Saxon Math, an English Grammar from Rod and Staff Publications, The Chronicles of Narnia for Literature, spelling words from the dictionary, Van Loon for Geography, and Mavis Beacon for typing. I teach the Westminster Shorter Catechism.
> ...



OK, I'll let you know if I can think of anything.

By the way, How many children are you homeschooling? What are their ages?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 10, 2005)

No, I don't think it's weird...you are still able and working to provide...you're schedule is just such to allow for you to homeschool, which is GREAT! Dad's used to do the schooling inbetween work. I believe you have boys? Who better than Dad?!?!


----------



## ANT (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> No, I don't think it's weird...you are still able and working to provide...you're schedule is just such to allow for you to homeschool, which is GREAT! Dad's used to do the schooling inbetween work. I believe you have boys? Who better than Dad?!?!



Thanks for the kind words. They are encouraging!


----------

